# deleting a file



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all

anyone can tell me, in plain and simple language, how to do this:

2. Delete /data/system/batterystats.bin

on Droid Charge with Gummy?

Thank you.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Download "Battery Calibration" from the Market and use it. By far the simplest way.


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

I've always used CWM to do that.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------

